# Poll: Old Monogram Kits



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hey everyone,

We're running a poll on our Facebook page and I wanted to also add it here: *what old Monogram kit would you like to see released again?* We're talking old kits in their entirety, not new tooling, unfortunately. Give us your thoughts!

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

He-man or GI Joe kits.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

The Creature from the Black Lagoon and the Phantom of the Opera in glow in the dark editions. They were Monogram models at one point. 

BTW, where are you on Face Book? 

Rob


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The Oldsmobile Aerotech
Buck Rogers Starfighter
Corvette Indy
Pontiac Banshee
I know the last 2 were under the Revell brand but since Monogram and Revell merged I figured what the hey.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Buck Rogers Starfighter
Ghost of the Red Baron
King Kong and Godzilla in maybe a 2 pack with glow parts
Visible Huey Chopper


----------



## TomHering (Jul 24, 2011)

The 1965 Stanley Mouse "Fred Flypogger" kits - _Super Fuzz, Speed Shift,_ and _Flip Out._ Boxed together as a 3-in-1 set. (It wouldn't be a huge box, as the Flypogger models were half the size of the Ed Roth and Weird-Ohs models. Which might explain their so-so sales. Boxed together, though, I think they'd do well.)


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

One that is weirdly in high demand on eBay: Rat Vega car kit (NOT the Rat Trap Vega). I know it's weird, but I had it as a kid and would like one again.

Not sure what else Monogram released.

And a link would be helpful:
https://www.facebook.com/megahobby/


----------



## jcd132 (Jan 13, 2000)

I'd like to see some of the box-scale warships, particularly the USN destroyer leaders and cruisers of the 50's -70's. Kits like the USS Leahy frigate/cruiser CG-16 and USS Columbus guided missile cruiser. Also, the Landing Ship LST 608, USS Ramsey, straight deck carrier USS Midway.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Buck Rogers Starfighter (plus pilot and landing gear parts!)
1/24 Phantom Huey
Snoopy and his Sopwith Camel
The Flap Jack
The Loral F-19
1/72 Curtiss P-6E
Miami Vice cigarette boat
VttBotS Flying Sub (I have some, but I'm sure others would welcome it back)
NOT any of the SeaQuest kits. :lol:

I guess my favorite Monogram kits in the 70s were the 1/48 WWII planes, which were among the best on the market then but have been thoroughly surpassed since.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

I'd like to see some of the old monograms 1/32 scale german armor. specifically, the flakpanzer ostwind and/or the panzerwagen IV lang.:grin2:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Phantom Huey....


Some of all of the Golden Age biplanes were recently reissued under the Accurate Miniatures brand with new decal sheets. The old 1/72ish P-40N was also reissued


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Ghost of the Red Baron and the Flypogger kits would be the one's for me.


----------



## Hammerdude (Jun 26, 2002)

All the Snoopy kits and more Tom Daniels kits. Like the Dog Catcher and the ones like Honest Engine


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

TomHering said:


> ...It wouldn't be a huge box, as the Flypogger models were half the size of the Ed Roth and Weird-Ohs models...


I did Super Fuzz last year and am building Flip Out and Speed Shift right now. They're all pretty much the same size as the Roth Finks. Not that there's any scale to go by...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Thanks for all your replies everyone! Great feedback!


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

Ghost of the Red Baron for sure!!!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

All of the old air refueling kits

The Saturn 5

LEM

Flying sub

2001 Orion

1932 Caddy


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

Mr. Zombie, that Red Baron bust is out of control!

What year is it from...it's not in any of my old Auto World Catalogs. ('68-'72)


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Revellogram has already reissued the 1/144th scale Monogram Saturn V and the Lunar module kit (can't recall it's name, but I've built a few...) and Moebius made an excellent 2001 Orion spaceplane just a few years ago.


Larry


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Larry,

I had forgotten about the S5 and LEM repop.

I have both the Moebius and old Aurora Orion kit.
The Moebius kit is far inferior to the older Aurora kit.
The Aurora kit has better detailing, the fictitious engine bay, and 
PanAm decals along with landing lights.


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

All of the Snoopy kits and the Red Baron that went with them. Ghost of the Red Baron, Li'l Red Baron and the rest of that series of super deformed car kits! 

SJ


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Buck Rogers Starfighter and Marauder, I'd like to buy them again at something lower than epay prices.

But also anything from the old Monogram line, great kits in their time.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mach7 said:


> The Moebius kit is far inferior to the older Aurora kit. The Aurora kit has better detailing, the fictitious engine bay, and PanAm decals along with landing lights.


But the Moebius model is more accurate to the screen Orion. Can't argue about the decals, though.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zombie_61 said:


> I won't be holding my breath.


Yep.... These two....Thanks !
Denis


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Lummox said:


> Mr. Zombie, that Red Baron bust is out of control!
> 
> What year is it from...it's not in any of my old Auto World Catalogs. ('68-'72)


It was designed by Tom Daniel for Monogram after the Red Baron car model was deemed a success. Released in 1969, it didn't sell well and was never reissued as far as I know. It's a relatively small kit (1/4 scale would be generous I think), but I had one once so it's pure nostalgia for me. They pop up on evilBay sometimes, but they're either incomplete or priced for people with more money than brains.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Snoopy with Sopwith Camel
Buck Rodgers starfighter


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mark McGovern said:


> But the Moebius model is more accurate to the screen Orion. Can't argue about the decals, though.


Nope. The wing is too thick and the leading edge is completely wrong.


----------



## TomHering (Jul 24, 2011)

Mark McGovern said:


> I did Super Fuzz last year and am building Flip Out and Speed Shift right now. They're all pretty much the same size as the Roth Finks. Not that there's any scale to go by...


Hmmm. Judging from an online photo, the _Super Fuzz_ figure looks half the size of the _Mother's Worry_ figure. But yes, judging from another online photo, the _Flip Out_ and _Speed Shift_ figures look about the same size as the Roth figures.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hammerdude said:


> All the Snoopy kits and more Tom Daniels kits. Like the Dog Catcher and the ones like Honest Engine


I'll second that! Also Trick-T and Sand Crab. The large Tom Daniel Trikes also!

Mike :wink2:


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd like to see the Buck Rogers starfighter and the Marauder, also Snoopy and his Sopwith Camel and other Snoopy kits.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

As others have posted, the Buck Rodgers Starfighter.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

John P said:


> Nope. The wing is too thick and the leading edge is completely wrong.


Don't mean to argue with you but got any comparison photos of the 2 kits along with the studio model, or is that asking for a long shot considering the movie was made almost 50 years ago???


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Sand Crab

Trick T

Mean Maverick Funny car


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Blue Angels F11F-1 Flight Team

Ex-Aurora Wolf Pack U-boat or German Raider Atlantis if molds still exist

Any Freddy Flypogger


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Buck Rogers Starfighter.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

irishtrek said:


> ...or is that asking for a long shot considering the movie was mad almost 50 years ago???


I'm sure it has mellowed a lot since then. But, it still may be a little pissed off.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The large scale Red Baron


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

For those who've mentioned the 1/24 scale Huey I saw it today at the local Hobbytown, under the Revell name on the box.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, but not the PHANTOM Huey version. As I understand it, some molds for the interior parts were lost.


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

I would to like buy the 1/72 B-26A snap kit .

BTW I own the the Ghost of the Red Baron kit and it comes with a groovy pair of yellow glasses for the Baron .


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> Nope. The wing is too thick and the leading edge is completely wrong.


I can live with those inaccuracies compared to the closed nose, the landing lights and the textured areas on the fuselage. Plus, the handrails in the engine room were waaaay out of scale.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

oggy4u said:


> ...BTW I own the the Ghost of the Red Baron kit and it comes with a groovy pair of yellow glasses for the Baron .


Jeez, I'd almost forgotten about those yellow lenses for the glasses. And I've always wondered why the glasses weren't on the box art. Last minute addition? Obscured the face too much? Too hippie-esque?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Ghost of the Red Baron.

It may help lessen the sting of my selling an original one in the box for pitifully low $$ at a toy show years ago...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mark McGovern said:


> I can live with those inaccuracies compared to the closed nose, the landing lights and the textured areas on the fuselage. Plus, the handrails in the engine room were waaaay out of scale.



Nobody could live with the wing. Everybody hated it:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

The wing never bothered me, it was the other stuff I mentioned. Nice conversion to the UPS spaceplane, John. I say that not only as a plastic modeler, but also as an OOPSer of 35 years' standing. I'd have lost the passenger windows and replaced them with big cargo doors, unless this is the 'corporate jet' used by company bigwigs.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Flypoggers*



TomHering said:


> The 1965 Stanley Mouse "Fred Flypogger" kits - _Super Fuzz, Speed Shift,_ and _Flip Out._ Boxed together as a 3-in-1 set. (It wouldn't be a huge box, as the Flypogger models were half the size of the Ed Roth and Weird-Ohs models. Which might explain their so-so sales. Boxed together, though, I think they'd do well.)


I have one of the reissued "Super Fuzz", but if all 3 Flypogger kits were reissued in one box set, I'd be in!!!

Phil


----------



## torren_of_amber (Dec 8, 2008)

Buck Rogers Starfighter


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

rhinooctopus said:


> I have one of the reissued "Super Fuzz", but if all 3 Flypogger kits were reissued in one box set, I'd be in!!!
> 
> Phil


I have the Super Fuzz kit (don't know if it's an original or reissue) and don't particularly care about the Speed Shift kit, but I'd definitely buy the set if it meant I could get the Flip Out kit.


----------



## Helldogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Buck Rogers starfighter and maurader. Please!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I would love to see a new upgraded CYGNUS !


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> I have the Super Fuzz kit (don't know if it's an original or reissue)...


Zee,

If the box art has the full, curved dome atop Super Fuzz's helmet, it's an original issue. If the light has been cut off flat at the top, it's the repop.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

RMC said:


> I would love to see a new upgraded CYGNUS !


Nice I guess but that isnt a Monogram kit... it was MPC


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> Zee,
> 
> If the box art has the full, curved dome atop Super Fuzz's helmet, it's an original issue. If the light has been cut off flat at the top, it's the repop.


Thank you for the information Mr. McGovern! Right now the kit is stored in a box somewhere in the garage (I think), so I'll have to check that next time I see it. Not that I really care; as long as the repop is the same as the original kit, I'm happy. I'm a builder, not a collector.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

The Super Fuzz I finished was the reissue, but the instruction sheet is a reprint of the original. All the parts that were shown on the instrux came in the box. It's a simple kit anyway, but there are three alterations to the original that I can mention:


The cropped box art - only a bit.
Updated copyright year on the kit base, box, and instructions.
The irises for the eyes and drool piece are cast in clear plastic. I'm currently working on the other two Flypogger kits and the identical parts have a light blue tint. So I suppose that an original Super Fuzz will have blue-tinted parts as well.


----------

